# What to train a Havanese



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)

He knows how to give me his paw or sit... but what else can I train him to do?


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Go potty in the right place, stay, and come every time you call him. If you've got those down, you've got it made!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Can't remember how old your pup is. One of the most useful/important commands to me is 'leave it'. A couple of years ago, Augie picked up a pill from the floor that my MIL had dropped. I saw him chewing something and told him to 'leave it' and he spit it out. Waiting at the door until giving the OK to exit, is another very useful one.


----------



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Can't remember how old your pup is. One of the most useful/important commands to me is 'leave it'. A couple of years ago, Augie picked up a pill from the floor that my MIL had dropped. I saw him chewing something and told him to 'leave it' and he spit it out. Waiting at the door until giving the OK to exit, is another very useful one.


 That's it! He need to learn to do that! He stealing my socks and playing with them. He hides in under the bed. Now all I gotta do is figure out how to train him to do that.


----------



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)

emichel said:


> Go potty in the right place, stay, and come every time you call him. If you've got those down, you've got it made!


Do you know a good website with videos , other than YouTube? Thanks.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh there's so much you can teach these guys! There's are the more necessary but generic stuff like not to jump on people when you greet them, recall is sooooooo important in so may ways (coming when they are called), down, stay etc... Timmy's been going to obedience classes since he was a pup and I would highly recommend it if it's in your budget. The trainers are such a good resource, plus it gives me incentive to do homework since I want him to be a good student. Latest trick is getting him to jump into a box, using something called a shaping technique. I don't know of too many websites for training but I know there are some good podcasts out there that I listen to when we're out walking.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

'no street' is a good one. In class we learned in a parking lot of a park. Kinda hard to describe. Can't recall quite how we started learning it, but when practicing it, every time you come to a curb/street when out for a walk, you say no street and they stop (standing stop or sitting next to you).....you have to give them a release command (okay go) before you continue and cross the street. 

Learning to stay (from sit and also down) I think is kinda a precursor to this. And in class, before we learned stay, we learned focus.


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

I have to say coming when called or recall in other words is one of the MOST important commands you could ever teach a dog. And there are so many more commands like roll-over, twirl, spin, jump, crawl, getting newspaper (depending on how big your dog is and how big your newspaper is) and so so much more. Google is an excellent source for tricks to teach your dog


----------

